# Menzerna Promotion at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is a limited time promotion on Menzerna Products.

Promo starts today and ends on Oct 17,2010

Save up to 20%!

Menzerna Power Lock 16 oz - $29.95 --> $24.95

Menzerna Power Lock 32 oz $49.95 --> $44.95

Menzerna Super Intensive Polish 32 oz $44.95 --> $39.95

Menzerna Power Finish 203 32 oz $44.95 --> $39.95

Menzerna Super Finish PO106FA 32 oz $49.95 --->$44.95

Menzerna Super Finish PO106FA 16oz $ ---> $31.95

Menzerna PO85RD 32 oz $39.95 ---> $29.95

- Any order over $95.00 will receive a FREE Menzerna Top Inspection - Value $19.95!


----------

